# Tagebuch zur Cebit 2016: Die Leiden (und Freuden) eines jungen Redakteurs



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Tagebuch zur Cebit 2016: Die Leiden (und Freuden) eines jungen Redakteurs*

					Große Neuvorstellungen im IT-Bereich gibt es fast nur noch auf der CES im Januar oder auf der Computex Ende Mai / Anfang Juni. Welche interessanten Details erlebt ein PCGH-Redakteur dazwischen so auf der Cebit? Torsten Vogel hat seinen Messetag und diverse Fundstücke in einem Tagebuch protokolliert.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Tagebuch zur Cebit 2016: Die Leiden (und Freuden) eines jungen Redakteurs*


----------



## ChrisMachtsSelbst (17. März 2016)

Also normalerweise kommentiere ich nicht, aber bei dem Bild mit den MSI Komplettrechnern musste ich mich doch mal einloggen.

Wollen die echt ein 960 gtx SLI Gespann für über 2500€ verkaufen? Ich meine, wer ist denn so blöd und kauft sich das?


----------



## Gamer090 (17. März 2016)

Bin etwas enttäuscht und finde es Schade das nichts wirklich neues gezeigt wurde von den Herstellern.

Und Thermaltake übertreibt es mit den LEDs, der gezeigte PC sieht aus wie eine Disco.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. März 2016)

ChrisMachtsSelbst schrieb:


> Also normalerweise kommentiere ich nicht, aber bei dem Bild mit den MSI Komplettrechnern musste ich mich doch mal einloggen.
> 
> Wollen die echt ein 960 gtx SLI Gespann für über 2500€ verkaufen? Ich meine, wer ist denn so blöd und kauft sich das?



Der Vortex ist extrem kompakt aufgebaut und nutzt dafür zahlreiche Spezialkomponenten. Der zusätzliche Aufwand ist, genauso wie Teile des Aufbaus, mit einem Mac Pro vergleichbar und resultiert in einem entsprechenden Preis. Wer das Endergebnis preislich attraktiv finden soll und warum MSI nicht lieber eine günstige Variante mit einer GTX 980 anbietet, ist mir auch nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## criss vaughn (17. März 2016)

Fakt ist: Die Cebit ist schon länger über dem Zenit - leider  CES & Co. haben sie ziemlich deutlich abgehängt, hinzu kommt, dass Deutschland aufgrund diverser Restriktionen, im wichtigen Digital-Technologiemarkt weiter schwächelt^^

Trotzdem Danke für die ganzen Einblicke und den Artikel - trotz Diskrepanzen mit der Uhrzeit


----------



## VoodaGod (17. März 2016)

Ich war selber für einen Tag mit nem Kumpel da, war für Consumer total langweilig, die einzigen Hallen wo eventuell was interessantes dabei gewesen wär waren nur für Presse & Fachbesucher.
Und gerade mal einen Kugelschreiber haben wir abgestaubt!
Dafür muss ich wirklich nich nochmal durch ganz Deutschland fahren.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2016)

also von dem msi pc bin ich schockiert. nen gtx 960sli, sein dahingestellt das es mit solchen karten nicht lohnt, aber zu dem preis?
man man man, ich hätte rcht für inteligent genug gehalten dasse da ne 980/980ti reinsetzten.


----------



## I3uschi (17. März 2016)

Hah, mein Bruder hat mir das gleiche Bild per Whats App geschickt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (17. März 2016)

Die Cebit ist schon lange für mich gestorben, seit Abspaltung der Games-Sparte lohnt es für Privatuser nicht mehr. 

Wenn ich sehe, was die Jungs "Neues" gefunden haben, hätten sie auch zu Hause bleiben können.


----------



## Kashura (18. März 2016)

schöner Artikel hat mir Spass gemacht ihn zu lesen  Ich beneide euch nicht um einen Messegang muss ich jedoch gestehen. Ich les lieber gemütlich darüber


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (19. März 2016)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Die Cebit ist schon länger über dem Zenit - leider  CES & Co.



Nein, die CeBit fokussiert sich nur auf andere Themen. Viel Digitalisierung, Cybersicherheit, Industrie 4.0. Bisweilen kam mir das dort so vor, wie auf der Hannover Messe. Alleine die Telekom hatte ja praktisch eine halbe Halle gemietet, 5G als Oberthema. Die einzig interessante Halle für nicht Fachleute war nur für Presse oder Reseller geöffnet. Ich hätte mir gerne die neuen Lenovo Notebooks angeguckt. Als Trostpreis habe ich allerdings ein Surface dort gekauft  Notebooksbilliger hatte gute Angebote und die haben direkt auf dem Messegelände verkauft. 
Denke mal, wer in Zukunft Consumer Hardware sehen möchte, muss zur IFA nach Berlin.


----------

